# R35 Y Pipe



## A5hleyC (Sep 27, 2018)

Aftermarket y pipe wanted for R35.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a miltek one like new,£275 posted in uk.

If it***8217;s any good call me on 07860299991

Sold


----------



## HUNTER76 (Jul 13, 2017)

I also have a miltek 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

